# Please Pray For Our Son, "Bird"



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......  Thank You All ........ Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

*May he rest in peace.* :angel:


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS..... MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: WILL PRAY FOR HIM.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I want to keep posting some pic's of him , just so that everybody gets to know who he was , I hope that is okay with everybody


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I will try to get back on Layitlow soon , so that Ican Thank Everybody for the prayers , right now , the only thing my wife and I ask , along with his son , Little Sergio , Girlfriend Jamie , Brother's Steven,Nicholas and his sister , NIchole , and my wife Jackie , is that everybody pray for him !!!! Thanks !!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

WE R WITH YOU SERGIO ANYTHING YOU R YOUR FAMILY NEEDS LET ME KNOW..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS..... MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND ALL OF YOUR FAMILY, MAY GOD GIVE YOU ALL THE STRENTH TO GO ON CARRING ALL THIS HEAVY LOAD , BUT WITH ALL THE PRAYERS AND GODS HELP, HE WILL LIFT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY UP. WE ARE SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, MAY YOUR SON REST IN PEACE. :angel: FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY.


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS :angel: REST IN PEACE !!!


----------



## Ronette (Jun 3, 2008)

Prayers said, I'm sorry for the loss of your son...

:angel:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

our prayers are with you from one father to another :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOST.......MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...... :angel:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry for your son let him rest in peace


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

My condolences to your and your family. May God give your and your family comfort, peace, and strength to weather this storm.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Bird, whatever you need Sergio, let us know...

Our thought and prayers are with your family!!! We will miss you and your family at our show Sunday, but we definately understand....

Keep you head up homie, and your Faith in God.....


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

may your son rest in peace. my prayers are with you and your family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR SON ,MAY HE RIP.MY PRAYERS GO TO YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 05:57 PM~11709831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear your son passed away!!! I know want you r going though,,!!!!!! I lots my son!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!! there will be a pain in your HEART and MIND for the rest of your life,, only the LORD!! can help us!!!! with r pain ,,,Iam praying for you and your family HERNANDEZ FAMILY!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:57 PM~11709831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:angel: :angel: sorry to hear about your lost homie :angel:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sergio we are so sorry to hear about your loss. I don't even have words for you. All I know is I will pray for you, your family and your son so that the god lord eases your pain and watches over Bird. If you need anything please don't hesitate to ask if it's within our power we will provide. May he rest in peace and may your loved one's find peace and serenity so you may cope with your loss. 


Much Respect,
Joe and the Latin Luxury Family


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

SERGIO, STAY STRONG FOR YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR GRANDSON. RIGHT NOW THEY NEED YOU THE MOST. OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. WE WILL BE IN CORONA TOMORROW.

TRAFFIC C.C. FAMILY


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

May he rest in peace...God Bless your family.. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL !!!!! , thas has replied to this top to this topic , my family and myself thank everybody from the bottom of our hearts !!!!!!!


----------



## La_Dreamer (Mar 6, 2008)

May your son rest in Peace....I'm so Sorry for your family loss...May the Lord bless you and your family thru this hard time. :angel:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:angel: SORRY BOUT YOUR SON MAN....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :wave: :tears: :tears:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

My prayers go out to you and your family :angel:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

May he rest in peace...

signed the entire UCE Tacoma, Wa chapter


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

RIP prayers go out to you and yours


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry for the loss of ur son, peace be with you :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

sorry for your loss :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR SON...KEEP YOUR FAITH UP...MAY HE REST IN PEACE IN HEAVEN.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

REALLY SORRY TO HEAR BAD NEWS MAY HE REST IN PEACE MY PRAYERS GO TO ALL YOUR FAMILY AND HIM :angel: :angel: :nosad:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

may he rest in peace, my prayers for the whole family. :angel:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry for your lost of your son.its a shame he look so young and full of life.just know hes in a better place and is shining down on us.god bless you and your family


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P. SERGIO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. to your son. A man's worst nightmare is losing part of his blood which he watched from birth to the time the Lord called him home. :angel:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry about your loss, Que dios lo tiene ya en el cielo y descanse en paz . Stay strong Brother, And may god bless you and your family.......


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

From our family to yours. Our prayers are with you . Classic Dreams car club Bakersfield.


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Sorry about your loss.... May he rest in peace.. prayers goes out to you and your family..


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE OUR PRAYERS GOES OUT TO YOU Y LA FAMILIA :angel: 


DELEGATION CEN CAL FAMILY


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry 4 ur loss God will help u yhrough this ruff time just go to him and ask


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

The most hurtful thing that can happen to a person is the loss of a son or daughter. Words can't explain how empty you must feel inside, and for that I feel real bad for you. 
I'll keep your son and family in my prayers.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: VERY SORRY FOR UR LOSS MAY GOD BE WITH YOU IN THIS TIME OF NEED


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: MAY HE REST IN PEACE


----------



## OLDHAM (Nov 7, 2007)

:angel: rest in peace


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss ....may he be a peace with the lord in hand .My condolences to you ,family and friends


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sergio,
everything that i'd like to say has already been said by our friends on Lay It Low. So just let me add my family's name to the list of people praying for you and Jackie, hang in there big dogg.

From The Lopez Family


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

soory about ur lost! may he R.I.P. my prayers to you and all ur family...


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry about your loss ...may he rest in peace


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

SORRY ABOUT THE LOST OF YOUR SON MAY HE R.I.P :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Sergio, my condolences to you and your family. God be with you. Jae


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:angel: :angel: MY CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY, MAY YOUR SON 
REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: 

FROM : STREETSTYLE C.C. FAMILY


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

prayers are with you big dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

MY prayers are with you- your wife- all of your family- and everybody that knew him and had love for him. May he rest in peace and with all the angels that look over all of us.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Once again THANKS to ALL for all you'r support !!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

R.I.P. LIL HOMIE!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## rob's 84 (Jul 27, 2008)

:angel: :angel: ttt


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

I know what you're going tru I lost my first son will keep u you son and family in our prayer if you need any thing just hit me up


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

May your son rest in peace.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SAD TO SEE ANOTHER SON/DAUGHTER FELLOW RIDER GONE  

RIP :angel: I PRAY THAT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY KEEP YOUR FAITH AND STRENGTH AND REMEMBER HE HAS ONLY LEFT PHISICALLY BUT WILL ALWAYS LIVE IN YOUR MIND AND SOUL


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Sorry about the loss. May he rest in peace.
Keep your head up.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

may your son rest in peace, 
hope hes up there staring down with a smile


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS..... MAY HE REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM AND YOUR FAMILY MAY HE R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

sorry about your loss....... may he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sorry about your son... stay strong :angel: rip


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sergio, i misplaced your number, call me.


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

GOD BLESS. R.I.P


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 05:16 PM~11709959
> *I want to keep posting some pic's of him , just so that everybody gets to know who he was , I hope that is okay with everybody
> 
> 
> ...


I lost my brother 13 years ago but I can't even begin to think what you are going through. I will pray for you your son and your family and please post as many pics as you like


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

I'am sorry for your loss,our prayers are with you and your family,MAY HE R.I.P


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

sorry for your loss bro, may he rest in peace.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

God bless your entire family. Very sorry to hear of your loss, my prayers are with you all. :angel:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: May god be with you and your family at this time on need. Our prayer are with you and your family


----------



## CadillacDan (Oct 4, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

JUST WANT TO TELL EVERBODY THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT TODAY.

ROLLERZ FAMILY

TRAFFIC C.C.

OHANA C.C.

GANGS 2 GRACE C.C.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:angel: God Bless you and your family. Sorry about your loss. One day we will all meet up again. He's sitting on the right hand of God. My Family will pray for your loss.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!! one of the things that is getting my family and myself through this is all the support !!!!!! we are really blessed to have so many friends


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 05:56 PM~11709828
> *Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......   Thank You All ........  Sergio Rodriguez
> *


*god be with you and your familia but most of all god be with your son....may he rest in peace*


----------



## 78montecarlo (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry to read about your loss, just keep in mind that god does thing for a reason, prayers for your entire family and most of all his son who will need all the comfort :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

:angel: Sorry for your lost.Our prayers go out to you and your family. :angel:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:57 PM~11709831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR THE LOST OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY I KNOW WHAT YOUR GOING THROUGH I LOST MY GRANDMA LAST YEAR IM VERY SORRY KEEP YOUR GUYS HEADS UP R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I can only imagine what you and your family are goin through...My deepest condolences and may God bless you and your family .....and may your son find eternal peace........


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:* My Prayers Are with you and your Family*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Sep 26 2008, 08:00 PM~11709853
> *May he rest in peace.  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

My condolences to you and your family, no words can take away the pain and sorrow you feel but, reading all the the messages in here shows that you have the support that it will take to get through this. Find your strength in the lord for his love will help you to guide you through the rough time ahead. Hold those memories of your son in your heart and in your mind. He will always be with you and your family because of the love a family shares. My prayers go out to you and your family and may god bless you and yours in this time of healing.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss :angel:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MAY BIRD REST IN PEACE! :angel: SERGIO IF U NEED ANYTHING JUST LET US KNOW!
-----ROBERT AND MAYRA!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

may he RIP :angel:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...HE'S IN THE LORD'S HANDS NOW. ONE LOVE...ISLANDERS C.C. (L.A. and BAY AREA)


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angel: SORRY 4 YUR LOSS. GOD BLESS U & YUR FAMILY. DA "TOGETHER" FAMILIA!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.God bless you and your family.


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I came on for a few mins to read all the support from everybody , Once again , we THANK everbody from the bottom of our hearts !!!!!!


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Sergio

i know you mentioned your son alot when we would see each other at shows..coming from one father who lost a son in the past..i know how you feel
hang in there man..God will see you thru this. 

As Gods word says "blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted"*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss may he rest in peace :angel: :angel:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

On Behalf of the Central Florida Majestics Chapter we want to let you know that we are sorry to hear about the loss of your son. And we will be praying for your Family.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

sorry for your lost my he rest in peace :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*MAY HE REST IN PEACE... *:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Que descanse en paz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Bump to the top for your son and your family. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife loves this pic o fmy son when he was 7 months old


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :tears:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WE SEND OUR DEEPIST HEARTFELT CONDOLANSES.OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY,AND MAY YOUR SON REST IN PEACE! OLDIES S.G.V. :angel:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 30 2008, 11:20 PM~11746191
> *My wife loves this pic o fmy son when he was 7 months old
> 
> 
> ...


he looks like a :angel: !!!! TTT!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!! :angel:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

Condolences go out to you and your entire family bROther from your bROtherz in Central Cal... may your son rest in peace.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

:angel: Nosotros C.C. and B.C. gives our respetos to you and your family!!! :angel:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE





:angel: :angel: :angel: 

AMIGOS E.L.A. S.D L.V


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

OJALA QUE DESCANCE EN PAS .......

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. & B.C. SHOWING OUR RESPECTS AND PRAYERS FROM DALLAS,TEJAS. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. We'll say a prayer for your son...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Funeral Service for my son Bird , on Friday 10/03/08 at 3:00 p:m , in Riverside , Harvest Christian Church , 6115 Arlington Ave.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS......

MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA AND
KEEP YOU ALL STRONG. :angel: :angel:


----------



## RO-BLOCK79 (Sep 24, 2008)

SORRY FOR THE LOST OF YOUR SON MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU FROM THE RO FAMILY D-TOWN CHAPTER. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Bugsy 68 (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 29 2008, 11:41 PM~11735793
> *I came on for a few mins to read all the support from everybody , Once again , we THANK everbody from the bottom of our hearts !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Our prayers go out to your son and your family. Fron the central cali chapter "Rollerz Only" Cry out to JESUS..
:angel:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:56 PM~11709828
> *Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......   Thank You All ........  Sergio Rodriguez
> *


he will be in our prayer daily uso he's in lowrider heaven now you have a special guardian to watch over you and your familys all the time onelove and jah bless

the uce familys :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1newwave (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss and may god bless you and your family!
New Wave So. Cal


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

rest in peace


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

:angel: sorry about your loss, our prayers go out to your son and your family.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry for your lost, God bless you and ur family


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:angel: i know that feeling stay strong and together god bless


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Homie :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## bigbad307 (Feb 4, 2005)

im sorry for your loss. your son is in my prayers. he was so young. 3 years younger then me. Very sad to see this. How did he pass?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

My son Bird was put to rest yesterday , my family and myself would like to THANK everybody !!! here on Layitlow for all the support and prayers , we will miss our son every day here at home , but in our hearts we do know where he is now , one of these days , I will see my son again cause my heart tells me I will . Not only does our son live through our hearts ,he also lives through my grandson , his son , once againg THANK YOU ALL !!!!!  :angel: :angel:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

From one father to another, your courage is insperational.


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry about your loss :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey brother im very sorry for your loss :angel:


----------



## 300Cman (Sep 24, 2008)

I will pray for your son as well and I wish you and your family the best and I hope everything turns out the best that it can in the long run keep your head up, you have everyones support here at Layitlow.com


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

the prayers are still going for you tocallo and your son bird (jr) keep your head up carnal saludos from LATINLIFE.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Going to this weekend's Vegas show is one that I will never forget. Everytime that I would go to a major show, my son Bird would call me to see if the bike had placed or I would call him to let him know. On the score card I put his name (Bird) on it and when they did the awards and called his name out; that he had won second place in semi,it brought tears to my eyes. It was very emotional for me to go get his award. I wanted to call him so bad on the phone to let him know that we had taken another award. I kept looking up in the sky because in my heart i knew he was watching with a big smile. I could not stop crying, I must have cried for an hour non-stop. I miss my son, but in my heart I know that I will see him again.

"Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008 









My grandson ,Little Sergio and I


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> Going to this weekend's Vegas show is one that I will never forget. Everytime that I would go to a major show, my son Bird would call me to see if the bike had placed or I would call him to let him know. On the score card I put his name (Bird) on it and when they did the awards and called his name out; that he had won second place in semi,it brought tears to my eyes. It was very emotional for me to go get his award. I wanted to call him so bad on the phone to let him know that we had taken another award. I kept looking up in the sky because in my heart i knew he was watching with a big smile. I could not stop crying, I must have cried for an hour non-stop. I miss my son, but in my heart I know that I will see him again.
> 
> "Twisted Habit" 2nd Place Semi - Super Show Veags 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 26 2008, 08:33 PM~11711310
> *My condolences to your and your family. May God give your and your family comfort, peace, and strength to weather this storm.
> *


same here Sorry about your loss


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 05:56 PM~11709828
> *Right now I don't have the right words to say , but I wanted to let everyone that my wife and I have lost one of our son's. His name is , Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez , My family and myself would like for everybody to please pray for him so that he can go to heaven right away and be with God. I would also like for everybody that knew my family and myself to please keep this topic on top for a few days , as I will not be able to come on Layitlow for a while , I'm also taking a nice long break from shows so that I can be with my family , I hope to talk to everybody and see everybody reall soon , againg , PLEASE keep my son in you'r prayers ,from my Family and myself , we Thank You All Very Much From The Bottom of Our Hearts !!!!! Good luck to everybody that is going to Vegas and take lot's of pic's so I can see the show ......   Thank You All ........  Sergio Rodriguez
> *


I just saw this and im at a lost for words homie.
I dont know you, never knew your son, But I am the PROUD father of a 17 month old baby boy that means the WORLD to me. I couldnt imagine..........
Prayers,love and respect I send to your family from mine homie.
May your son Rest in paradise.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

LocoSoCal, I can sincerely tell you, I know how you feel. My deepest condolences to you and your family. May your son rest in peace. My son of 14 month was taken back home back in 2000. He'll be there waiting for your Son. 

With a sad heart, 
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSSES YOULL BE IN OUR PRAYERS FROM TUF E NUF CUSTOMS CC FRESNO CAL


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Oct 15 2008, 07:47 PM~11875244
> *LocoSoCal, I can sincerely tell you, I know how you feel.  My deepest condolences to you and your family.  May your son rest in peace.  My son of 14 month was taken back home back in 2000.  He'll be there waiting for your Son.
> 
> With a sad heart,
> ...


 :angel: :tears:


----------



## 47bombita (Jun 28, 2007)

May GOD be with your Family


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:angel: 

R.I.P


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2008, 11:48 AM~11930052
> *"Twisted Habit" - Best Of Show - Viejitos Bike Club Bike Show - 10-19-08
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you back at it Sergio...


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

Rest In Peace Sorry For Your Loss :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I have a loss of words. To have this happen to your child. May God Bless him and your family. To keep the strength to hold everything together.

God Bless You and Please God welcome your new Angel!


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Sep 26 2008, 09:05 PM~11711113
> *our prayers are with you from one father to another :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


xxxxx1000000000


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanted to come on last night to wish everbody here on Laytilow A Merry Christmas ,but beeing that it marked the 3rd month that God called for my son Bird , i ended up crying myself to sleep last night :tears: :tears: :tears: it just hurts so much , it was really hard for me and my family not having Bird here with us. This well be the sadest Christams ever for us by far , but with all the support from family,friends and the Layitlow Family it keeps us strong  . There are too many peolpe and car clubs and bike clubs to thank , but if you know my family and myself from shows that we have gone this year , we would like to thank you from the bottoms of our hearts    . I'm very glad that I have my grandson with us ,and soon we found out that Jamie, (Birds fiance ) is going to have another baby next year , that is the best Christmas present that I could ever have, to know that we are going to have another piece of my son Bird with us , but at the same time sad that my son Bird can't be here to see his family grow up :tears:tears. A promise that I have made to my son Bird , is that I will be here for the kids and be the BEST grandfather that I could ever be ,I would trade places with my son any day with out thinking about it , so that he could be here for his family , but only God knows why these things happen . I do know this, cause of my faith and love that I have for God, is that one of these days , I will see and be with by son Bird, now when the day comes that God calls for me , I can be happy and not sad to die, cause I will see God and my son. I would also ask that everybody remember and pray not only for my son Bird , but for all that we lost this year in 2008. *With Love And Peace From The Rodriguez Family To All, Have A Merry Christmas And A Safe New Years *    :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

May your family find peace during this Holiday season.. A Salute to your son... May he ride with Angles in Heaven...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

MAY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AND MAY YOUR SON REST IN PEACE :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2008, 12:37 PM~12530875
> *May your family find peace during this Holiday season.. A Salute to your son... May he ride with Angles in Heaven...
> *


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 26 2008, 08:12 PM~12533401
> *
> *


he is in GODS hands looking over you and his babie(s) sorry to hear,,, support your love truly homie and may god bless u and your family ...... AGAIN stay tru FROM THE TRAFFIC FAM>>>> 
:worship:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Dec 26 2008, 09:11 PM~12533794
> *he is in GODS hands looking over you and his babie(s) sorry to hear,,, support your love truly homie and may god bless u and your family ...... AGAIN stay tru FROM THE TRAFFIC FAM>>>>
> :worship:
> *


Thank You !!!!


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

RIP lil homie.......... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Dec 27 2008, 09:26 AM~12536220
> *RIP lil homie.......... :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2008, 12:37 PM~12530875
> *May your family find peace during this Holiday season.. A Salute to your son... May he ride with Angles in Heaven...
> *


X2


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanted to share this with everybody here on Layitlow , on Christmas eve and on Christmas night , I dreamed about my son Bird , it was really awsome    I believe that was a special gift from God on Christmas day :angel: :angel: :angel: on Christmas eve I dreamed of him sleeping , I think that was a sign that he is peace with God and on Christmas night I dreamed that we where fishing , my son Bird and my other two son's use to fish ALOT !!! we use to go fishing almost every weekend , it was a blast fishing with my 3 son's , we use to catch LOTS of fish all the time  one of these days , Bird and I will fish for BIG fish in heaven :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

GOD BLESS YOU AND ALL YOUR FAMILY MAY YOUR SON R.I.P MAY GOD BE WITH YOU ALL :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

my grandson , Little Sergio , This one for djmike the cholo dj


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING OUT SERG!!! HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 28 2008, 10:23 AM~12543375
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT SERG!!! HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!
> *


will find out after todays game vs the eagles


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 28 2008, 11:54 AM~12543791
> *will find out after todays game vs the eagles
> *


HOW ABOUT THEM EAGLES :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Dec 29 2008, 10:31 AM~12550894
> *HOW ABOUT THEM EAGLES :biggrin:
> *


there we go , way BETTER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

lol uffin: 

beautiful dream you talked about bro uffin: maybe thats his way of tellin you not only is he at peace but also of the best times of his life when he was here uffin: stay up through the holidays


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 29 2008, 12:16 PM~12551561
> *lol uffin:
> 
> beautiful dream you talked about bro uffin: maybe thats his way of tellin you not only is he at peace but also of the best times of his life when he was here uffin: stay up through the holidays
> *


Thank You !!!! two days later , I had another dream with him , I dreamed that I was doing some bad things in life , and he was there telling me not to do them , I belive that he is telling me to do the right things in life so I can take care of his kids  , a promise that I made to myself and God and my son , is that I will do the BEST I can to take care of his kids , my grandson means the world to me


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Rest in peace :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

Oldies Los Angeles


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

RIDE IN PEACE BIRD


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richard_@Dec 29 2008, 06:47 PM~12554302
> *Rest in peace :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> Oldies Los Angeles
> *


Thank You


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 29 2008, 07:08 PM~12554478
> *RIDE IN PEACE BIRD
> *


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 29 2008, 11:45 AM~12551729
> *Thank You !!!! two days later , I had another dream with him , I dreamed that I was doing some bad things in life , and he was there telling me not to do them , I belive that he is telling me to do the right things in life so I can take care of his kids   , a promise that I made to myself and God and my son , is that I will do the BEST I can to take care of his kids , my grandson means the world to me
> *


Always do good in life. Live for the moment. Life is not a guarantee. What you put out in life comes back in doubles. Good will come back even when you think it may look bad, good is coming from it. Those you love will be affected by it. Your grandson needs you and so do your other loved ones.
I can not imagine the pain of losing a loved one, especially your own son. You must be strong and believe, one day you will be in heaven along with your son.
Once we depart this world, all we have left is our memories, our legacy we leave behind. The person we stood for, the beliefs we had and lived for. Nobody can take that away from anybody.
May God be with you and your familia. May peace be with you throughout the rest of your lives.
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

rest in peace.:angel: :angel: 

-Fredy V.-


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILY


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 22 2009, 11:07 PM~13359107
> *OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILY
> *


Thank You


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

To My Son Bird , From Dad, Mom, Steven, Nicholas, Nichole and his son , Little Sergio , we like to wish him a Good Easter in his first Easter with God in Heaven , we Miss You Very,Very Much And We Love You Very Much , I miss you alot son, but one day we will see each other again, you can count on us to take care of your two son's for ever, rest that they both will never have a day to go by with out anything that they need, Love Dad .............  :tears: :angel:  :tears: :angel:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hey Homie,

From the REFLECTIONS C.C. we want to say "God Bless You and Your Familia" on this day. May your Son Rest In Peace. :angel: God Bless you all. 

From the REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB FAMILIA *


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you on this Easter day. I know that it was hard for your family to celebrate Easter with the loss of your son BIRD. I ask that you continue to have faith and that your family always remember the good memories that your son gave you'll. I believe by faith that the holy spirit of our father is in the presence of your son . May love and peace be with you  :angel: 

GHETTO DREAMS CC DALLAS,TEXAS


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 12 2009, 11:46 AM~13553923
> *Hey Homie,
> 
> From the REFLECTIONS C.C. we want to say "God Bless You and Your Familia" on this day. May your Son Rest In Peace.  :angel: God Bless you all.
> ...


Thanx REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 12 2009, 07:42 PM~13556706
> *Our thoughts are with you on this Easter day. I know that it was hard for your family to celebrate Easter with the loss of your son BIRD. I ask that you continue to have faith and that your family always remember the good memories that your son gave you'll. I believe by faith that the holy spirit of our father is in the presence of your son . May love and peace be with you    :angel:
> 
> GHETTO DREAMS CC  DALLAS,TEXAS
> *


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Prayers for you/family and your son.. Peace... :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy Birth Day Bird , May You Have A Very Happy Birth Day In Heaven From All Of Us* :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 22 2009, 07:17 PM~13660544
> *Happy Birth Day Bird , May You Have A Very Happy Birth Day In Heaven From All Of Us  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: HAPPY B DAY BIRD :angel:


----------



## cutlssupreme87 (May 17, 2003)

:angel: HAPPY B-DAY :angel: PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOUR WHOLE FAMILY FROM MINE..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

On May 28th 2009 my other grandson was born  , *Roberto Angel Rodriguez*  it was a very happy day for my family and myself  , for me it was very,very hard cause it brought out some feelings back out :tears: :tears: it tore my heart apart cause my son Bird was not here to see his new son :tears: :tears: but at the same time I thank God from the bottom of my heart for letting my family and I to have another part of Bird with us. I do know that one day Bird will be able to see his two son's in heaven, for now we do the best we can  I would like to *THANK*everybody that knows my family and myself here on Layitlow and also all the people that I talk to at the Car Shows for all the support  . I did not post any pics of my new grandson on the day he was born cause I was out of words. To my son Bird , I miss you so much everyday and my heart hurts me alot more and more everyday that I dont see you  :tears: but you can count on me and mom to take care of your two son's till the day God calls for me. So here are some pic's , and once again , *THANK YOU ALL !!!!!! * :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family he is gorgeous. God might close one door but always opens a new one. I'm sure Bird is up there looking down on his wonderful family. May god bless you all. May he Ride in Paradise!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 31 2009, 11:21 AM~14053112
> *On May 28th 2009 my other grandson was born   , Roberto Angel Rodriguez   it was a very happy day for my family and myself   , for me it was very,very hard cause it brought out some feelings back out   :tears:  :tears:  it tore my heart apart cause my son Bird was not here to see his new son :tears:  :tears:  but at the same time I thank God from the bottom of my heart for letting my family and I to have another part of Bird with us. I do know that one day Bird will be able to see his two son's in heaven, for now we do the best we can    I would like to THANKeverybody that knows my family and myself here on Layitlow and also all the people that I talk to at the Car Shows for all the support   . I did not post any pics of my new grandson on the day he was born cause I was out of words. To my son Bird , I miss you so much everyday and my heart hurts me alot more and more everyday that I dont see you    :tears: but you can count on me and mom to take care of your two son's till the day God calls for me. So here are some pic's , and once again , THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!   :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey Homie,

Congratulations on the New Addition to your Familia. Your Son Bird is up in Heaven looking down on his newborn son and is his "Guardian Angel" and looking out for all of you. 

God bless Little Roberto Angel Rodriguez. Just keep your head up and be strong for your Familia like your son Bird wants you to be. 

Take care homie.

From the REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB Familia. *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 31 2009, 11:45 AM~14053256
> *Congratulations on the new addition to your family he is gorgeous. God might close one door but always opens a new one. I'm sure Bird is up there looking down on his wonderful family. May god bless you all.  May he Ride in Paradise!!!!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thanx Joe


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 31 2009, 11:45 AM~14053258
> *Hey Homie,
> 
> Congratulations on the New Addition to your Familia. Your Son Bird is up in Heaven looking down on his newborn son and is his "Guardian Angel" and looking out for all of you.
> ...


Thanx REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sorry for your loss


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Our prayers are with you and your family :angel: may he RIP


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 31 2009, 10:28 PM~14058010
> *Our prayers are with you and your family  :angel:  may he RIP
> *


Thanx


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*From Dad & Mom , Steven, Nicholas, Nichole and Jamie and your Son's Little Sergio and Roberto , In Your First Fathers Day With God In Heaven , May You Have A GREAT Fathers Day , We Love You Very Much And We Miss You* Bird I think about you every day, I cant wait to see you again :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:     *Have a good Fathers Day Son* :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

MAY GOD BLESS YOU IN YOUR TIME OF NEED OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. HAPPY FATHERS DAY :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by traffictowing_@Jun 21 2009, 10:57 AM~14253530
> *MAY GOD BLESS YOU IN YOUR TIME OF NEED OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.  HAPPY FATHERS DAY  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

A year ago today is when God called for my son Bird :tears: :tears: :tears: ................. Bird , I miss you alot , it hurts me so much that you are not here with us :tears: :tears: :tears: , i do know that you are wth God now , you now smile every day and are happy every day , cause that is what heaven is like :angel: :angel: :angel: . I know that if God would let you speak to me , I know what is the one thing that you would tell me , to take care of your two son's , and that you can count on , as long as Mom and your Brothers and Sister and myself are here , your two son's well always have what they need. I would trade places with you any day , so that you could be here with your son's. Mom and Steven , Nicholas, Nichole and Jamie miss you *alot *  , I wish i had the perfect words to say today , but its hard to have a clear thought when my heart is broken   . To all the people here on Layitlow and to all the people that i talk to at shows , *Thank You * for all of your support this past year   . Bird its very,very hard for me some times when your not here with us , but i do know that i will see you again  not just me , but all of us  we are all God's children , and God has a plan for all of us , here on earth , and in heaven , only he knows why he took you so soon  . Son i think about you every day and i miss you very much every day , please ask God to keep all of us strong today ................ *From All Of Us ................ We Miss You ALOT ........... Love Dad*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WORDS AND IMAGINATION OF WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH CAN NOT BE ENOUGH OF OUR PRAYERS THAT CAN ANSWER YOUR QUESTION AS TO WHY ...PERO DALLAS LOWRIDERS SENDS THE FAMILY A GREAT BIG CONDOLENCES AND BLESSINGS..... HOPE THE PAIN COMES TO EASE AS TIME GOES BY ......... 



9-LIVES 

AND THE


DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.

DALLAS,TX


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 24 2009, 08:28 AM~15172814
> *WORDS AND IMAGINATION OF WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH CAN NOT BE ENOUGH OF OUR PRAYERS THAT CAN ANSWER YOUR QUESTION AS TO WHY ...PERO DALLAS LOWRIDERS SENDS THE FAMILY A GREAT BIG CONDOLENCES AND BLESSINGS..... HOPE THE PAIN COMES TO EASE AS TIME GOES BY .........
> 9-LIVES
> 
> ...


Thanx


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

rip homie


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHAT'S UP SERGIO STAY STRONG . R.I.P. BIRD :angel:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

Lay M Low from northern cali sends there prayers 2 the familey god bless you


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

MUCH LUV TO U AND YOUR FAMILY bRO............HOPEFULLY I SEE U IN VEGAS.... TAKE CARE OF THE LIL ONES......AS ALWAYS...WE ARE ONE BIG FAM....HIT ME UP WEN U CAN.........I WILL PM YOU MY NUMBER.......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LOUU_@Sep 24 2009, 08:06 PM~15179554
> *WHAT'S UP SERGIO STAY STRONG . R.I.P. BIRD :angel:
> *


:wave: *Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Sep 25 2009, 04:13 AM~15182151
> *MUCH LUV TO U AND YOUR FAMILY bRO............HOPEFULLY I SEE U IN VEGAS.... TAKE CARE OF THE LIL ONES......AS ALWAYS...WE ARE ONE BIG FAM....HIT ME UP WEN U CAN.........I WILL PM YOU MY NUMBER.......
> *


Sup Raul , got your number , see you in Vegas


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

May God Bless your son Bird...my heart goes out to you and your family..just know that threw you he lives on..:angel:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

My condolenses, I may not know you or your family but as lowriders we all are family so God Bless and Prayers


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 24 2009, 08:28 AM~15172814
> *WORDS AND IMAGINATION OF WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH CAN NOT BE ENOUGH OF OUR PRAYERS THAT CAN ANSWER YOUR QUESTION AS TO WHY ...PERO DALLAS LOWRIDERS SENDS THE FAMILY A GREAT BIG CONDOLENCES AND BLESSINGS..... HOPE THE PAIN COMES TO EASE AS TIME GOES BY .........
> 9-LIVES
> 
> ...



X2 GHETTO DREAMS c.c
DALLAS, TX.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*once again , Thanx to all , for all the suport *


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*a couple pic's from yesterday ,family and friends*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*May You Have A Happy Halloween In Heaven Son , We All Miss You Very Much And We Love You ALOT............ Love Dad*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 1 2009, 10:51 AM~15528284
> *May You Have A Happy Halloween In Heaven Son , We All Miss You Very Much And We Love You ALOT............  Love Dad        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice costumes sergio they were looking real good :wave: :wave:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. may he rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 1 2009, 11:53 AM~15528610
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very nice costumes sergio they were  looking real good  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanx Mark


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

stay strong homie ive been in the same spot u were put in 2yrs ago i lost my boy 2 crib death thats when the baby falls asleep and dont wake up try 2 stay bussy and u will move on loving him more and more good luck 2u and praiers 2 all the family


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Nov 1 2009, 02:32 PM~15529304
> *stay strong homie    ive been in the same spot u were put in  2yrs ago i lost my boy 2  crib death  thats when the baby falls asleep and dont wake up      try 2 stay bussy and u will move on  loving him more and more    good luck 2u and praiers 2 all the family
> *


now your son and my son are in Heaven , and one day you and i will see them again


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

u know it :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bird .......... we miss you ALOT today , we all wish you where here with us today :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: , but what better place for you to be today , than in Heaven having turkey with Great Granma and with God :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: , there is not a day that goes by that we dont think about you , even tho you are not here with us , you will always live in our hearts , your two son's also miss me alot , the only thing that keeps me strong is that I know that when God calls for me , I will see you again and what better place to see ,than Heaven , I cant wait for that day    ........... From Dad, Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie and your two son's , Sergio " Little Bird" and Robert , May You Have A HAPPY Thanksgiving !!!! I Love You And Miss You ALOT ........... Dad*


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 26 2009, 03:21 PM~15791031
> *Bird ..........  we miss you ALOT today , we all wish you where here with us today  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: , but what better place for you to be today , than in Heaven having turkey with Great Granma and with God  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  , there is not a day that goes by that we dont think about you , even tho you are not here with us , you will always live in our hearts , your two son's also miss me alot , the only thing that keeps me strong  is that I know that when God calls for me , I will see you again and what better place to see ,than Heaven , I cant wait for that day        ...........  From Dad, Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie and your two son's , Sergio " Little Bird" and Robert , May You Have A HAPPY Thanksgiving !!!!  I Love You And Miss You ALOT ........... Dad
> 
> 
> ...





DONT FORGET HES LOOKIN DOWN ON YALL BROTHER
STAY STRONG :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 26 2009, 02:57 PM~15791306
> *
> DONT FORGET HES LOOKIN DOWN ON YALL BROTHER
> STAY STRONG :angel:
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son , "Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez ..................... Son I Miss You More And More Each Day That Passes :tears: :tears: My Heart Hurts More Every Day That I Dont See You :tears: :tears: I Now Try To Live A Much Better Life So That God Can Grant Me To See You In Heaven   Some Days I Wish That God Would Also Call For Me So That I Can Be With You And Hold You In My Arms. With The Help Of God , We Are Taking Care Of Your Two Son's And Jamie , Mom Spoils The Heck Of Both Your Son's But More Little Sergio   I Dream Of You Often And Always Good Dreams That You Are With God In Heaven   Now When God Does Call For Me , I Can Go Happy And Peaceful Cause I Know I Will See You And Be With You    . From All Of Us , Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie And Your Two Son's Sergio "Little Bird" And Robert , We Wish You A Merry Christmas , We All Miss You Very , Very Much And Love You So Much !!!!!!! Love Dad*   :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

my prayers go out to you n your loved ones.i no that feeling i lost my son 6yrs ago.may he rest n peace.n god bless his soul. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DYTYpwYgPE


----------



## Ruiz707 (Oct 30, 2009)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS ARE HEARTS GO OUT TO U AND UR FAMILY WE WILL PRAY FOR HIM RIP SERGIO MAY GOD BE WITH YOU :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 26 2009, 02:21 PM~15791031
> *Bird ..........  we miss you ALOT today , we all wish you where here with us today  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: , but what better place for you to be today , than in Heaven having turkey with Great Granma and with God  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  , there is not a day that goes by that we dont think about you , even tho you are not here with us , you will always live in our hearts , your two son's also miss me alot , the only thing that keeps me strong  is that I know that when God calls for me , I will see you again and what better place to see ,than Heaven , I cant wait for that day        ...........  From Dad, Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Jamie and your two son's , Sergio " Little Bird" and Robert , May You Have A HAPPY Thanksgiving !!!!  I Love You And Miss You ALOT ........... Dad
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx For ALL The Support *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:angel: wassup sergio.........much luv to u and your fam....see u soon bro....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:38 AM~16133522
> *:angel:  wassup sergio.........much luv to u and your fam....see u soon bro....
> *


Su Raul :wave: may 2010 be a *GOOD* one for you and your love ones


----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)

hey sorry for youre lost will pray for youre son n family


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2cruise_@Dec 30 2009, 07:14 PM~16138026
> *hey sorry for youre lost will pray for youre son n family
> *


*Thanx*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy New Years To My Son Sergio "Bird" Rodriguez R I P* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:

                   








:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*May You Have A Good Easter , Bird We All Miss You And We Think Of You Everyday , Love Dad*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 4 2010, 10:34 AM~17092208
> *May You Have A Good Easter , Bird We All Miss You And We Think Of You Everyday , Love Dad        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:happysad: HAPPY EASTER


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Apr 4 2010, 02:28 PM~17093856
> *:happysad: HAPPY EASTER
> *


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

My condolences to your and your family, a father should never have to lay his son to rest; it should be the other way around. The time we spend is not ours so you must remember the wonderful time and memories you guys share together, just know god made him for a reason and that’s why he took him. So from all the members from ONE LIFE car club we send our love and respect. 


We only live ONE LIFE so live it up


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Apr 15 2010, 07:53 PM~17206853
> *My condolences to your and your family, a father should never have to lay his son to rest; it should be the other way around. The time we spend is not ours so you must remember the wonderful time and memories you guys share together, just know god made him for a reason and that’s why he took him. So from all the members from ONE LIFE car club we send our love and respect.
> We only live ONE LIFE so live it up
> *


*Thank You !!!*


----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

:angel: IM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL FAMILIA SHOWING LOVE AND RESPECT FROM THE 209 MODESTO :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS_@Apr 16 2010, 09:47 AM~17211979
> *:angel: IM SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL FAMILIA SHOWING LOVE AND RESPECT FROM THE 209 MODESTO  :angel:
> *


*Thank You For Your Support*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To MY Son Bird ............. Son we ALL wish you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY today . there is not a day that goes by that i dont think of you or miss you , it hurts me every day that i dont see you :tears: :tears: :tears: i wish i could of have taken the time to do more things with you    but i give you my word !!! that the thigns that i was no able to do with you , ill do it with your two son's    I know that you are now with God and that you also miss us and are thinking of us all . We are doing our BEST to take care of your two son's , especially Mom , she takes care of your son's like if they are Kings when they are here , the same way she took care of you as a child , I thank God every day for giving us two of your son's , they are the ONLY person's that can put a BIG smile of Mom's face , although i wish and it hurts me that you are not here with us. Your son's are the only person's in this whole world that i can see past their eyes , cause when i look deep into their eyes i see you    I know that one day ill see you again and i hope that day comes real soon . I Love You With ALL My Heart . I dream of you ALOT !!!!! and every time i dream of you , i see you in Heaven . May you have a GREAT 22nd BIRTHDAY TODAY !!!!!!!! Love Dad , Mom , Steven , Nicholas , Nichole , Your Son's Little Sergio"Bird" and Little Robert (they both look ALOT like you) and Jamie .......... * :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

sorry to hear about your son.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:angel: wassup sergio...........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Sergio! The kids sent Birthday Balloons to heaven for your son Bird yesterday. I didn't get a chance to tell you over the phone yesterday we were going to do that! They wanted to send a cake too! LOL. They made a brownie cake and tied all the balloons to the box. They got really frustrated when the box wouldn't go up in the air. It was too heavy,it would just bounce a little up and down even though it was in a tin pan. Maybe if we had about 10 more balloons. But, A gust of wind came and carried it down the street, a couple houses down, with the kids chasing it. It would stop and my 3 year old would try to pick it up, just at that point, another gust of wind would hit and off the tin tray of Brownies went. It would stop again, and my 3 year old tried to pick it up. To have the wind pull it down again. The third time it happened, the kids simultaneously decided to ram sack it at the same time and ended up bumping heads into a dog pile, and missing the tin pan. It was hilarious. I had to share that with you. Think Bird had something to do with that?? So every time you try to pick up something and the wind comes, it's Bird messing with you! LOL
So they sent the balloons without the brownies.


----------



## gabelarazacc (Sep 17, 2008)

HEY OUR SENCIERE CONDOLENCES FOR THE LOSS OF YOUR SON.. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2010, 05:48 AM~17278516
> *Hey Sergio!  The kids sent Birthday Balloons to heaven for your son Bird yesterday. I didn't get a chance to tell you over the phone yesterday we were going to do that!  They wanted to send a cake too! LOL.  They made a brownie cake and tied all the balloons to the box. They got really frustrated when the box wouldn't go up in the air. It was too heavy,it would just bounce a little up and down even though it was in a tin pan. Maybe if we had about 10 more balloons.  But, A gust of wind came and carried it down the street,  a couple houses down, with the kids chasing it. It would stop and my 3 year old would try to pick it up, just at that point, another gust of wind would hit and off the tin tray of Brownies went.  It would stop again, and my 3 year old tried to pick it up.  To have the wind pull it down again.  The third time it happened, the kids simultaneously decided to ram sack it at the same time and ended up bumping heads into a dog pile, and missing the tin pan. It was hilarious.  I had to share that with you.  Think Bird had something to do with that??  So every time you try to pick up something and the wind comes, it's Bird messing with you! LOL
> So they sent the balloons without the brownies.
> *


Sup Tiffany , i really appreciate what you and your kids did , that was very cool    yes Bird always did try to have fun with people like that    *Thank You !!!!!*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabelarazacc_@Apr 23 2010, 12:13 PM~17281338
> *HEY OUR SENCIERE CONDOLENCES FOR THE LOSS OF YOUR SON.. OUR PRAYERS GO OUT FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY..
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sergio it was great seeing you this past weekend at the show!!! But it's not the same seeing you without "Bird"! Happy B-day Bird May you be up in heaven looking down on your lowrider family and protecting us as we ride!!! Sergio stay strong always for your family and those two little boys who count so much on their Grampa!! God Bless you and your family always! But hey do me a favor don't meet up with Bird to soon we still need you here on earth to take all those 1st place trophies!! :angel: :angel: :angel: Take care Bro see you at the next show! Oh and Bird send a little love my way so I can take some trophies too RIP Bro and may your B-day up in heaven be full of love and our prayers..


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 23 2010, 06:44 PM~17284429
> *Sergio it was great seeing you this past weekend at the show!!! But it's not the same seeing you without "Bird"! Happy B-day Bird May you be up in heaven looking down on your lowrider family and protecting us as we ride!!! Sergio stay strong always for your family and those two little boys who count so much on their Grampa!! God Bless you and your family always! But hey do me a favor don't meet up with Bird to soon we still need you here on earth to take all those 1st place trophies!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  Take care Bro see you at the next show! Oh and Bird send a little love my way so I can take some trophies too RIP Bro and may your B-day up in heaven be full of love and our prayers..
> *


Sup Joe , thanx ALOT for the support , ill see you soon at the next car show


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

a brother will be praying for you and your family delgado's bike shop


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Apr 24 2010, 07:43 AM~17287983
> *a brother will be praying for you and your family delgado's bike shop
> *


*Thanx for the support , and the seat *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird .................. Bird the holiday that is the hardest for me to deal with its Fathers Day :tears: :tears: :tears: , it hurts me ALOT that you are not here with your two son's Little Sergio "Bird" and Robert "Babo"    if God could grant me a wish , it would be for me to trade places with you so that you could be here with your sons' and Jamie , I know that now you are with our Father , God and that you are thinking about all us today :angel: :angel: :angel: I think about you every day and I miss you ALOT every day, we are doing the best we can helping Jamie raising your son's , mom takes care of the like if they are Kings , I thank God every day for giving us your two son's cause they are the only persons in the world that can make mom smile , when they come over to the house , mom's face grows with love , I cant wait for God to call for me , I now look forward when that day comes , cause when God calls for me I know that the second I close my eyes I will see God and you , I cant wait to see you and be able to hold you in my arms and tell you how much I love you , ask God to take care of all of us and ask him to bless us every day. May You Have A Happy Fathers Day Son*    :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

Happy fathers day!! Your family is being prayed for n the 559


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

when my son's where younger we use to go fishing ALOT , and i mean ALOT , we go fresh water fishing and salt water fishing , one year we went fishing every weekend , when his son was born , he would always say ,"I cant wait to take my son fishing" , Bird did not get to take him fishing :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: , so my son Nicholas and I took my grandson fishing this weekend , my grandson caught 4 catfish , he had a BLAST , it breaks my heart that Bird is not here with us to share the moment with us but im sure he is watching from up above :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: I cant wait to take my grandson fishing in the ocean , salt water fishing is the BEST , the first fish my grandson caught , i could not stop thinking about my son Bird , once my other grandson gets a little older , i be taking both with me to go fishing , I cant wait for that day    Im sure Bird is very proud of my grandson


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cool pics..where is that at? i want to take my sons and build memories liek you did


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Aug 10 2010, 05:58 AM~18273075
> *cool pics..where is that at? i want to take my sons and build memories liek you did
> *


Its Guasti Park , its in Ontario off the 10 freeway , i use to take my son's there alot , we have caught LOTS of fish in the past there , in my garage , i have TONS of pics of when we use to go fishing


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 10 2010, 12:26 PM~18275600
> *
> *


Sup Raul :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird ............... Bird today marks the second year that God called for you , I cant tell you how much I miss you today    , it tears my heart apart that you are not here with your two son's. I wish I had the perfect words today to say to mom and your two brothers and your sister ,but I dont , I just tell them that you think about us every day , like we think of you , only thing is when we think about you , we get sad and we cry cause we all miss you alot , I tell them that you think about us every day also , but when you think about us you smile cause where you are at every day is a good day and every day is a happy day cause that is what Heaven is all about , I cant wait for God to call for me , cause I know thats when I will see you again , and what better place to see you that in Heaven , I know that when God also calls for your two sons , no matter how old they are and how different they look from the last time you saw them , you will know who they both are , cause that is how Heaven is. To all the fathers here on Layitlow ,no matter how young or how old your kids might be , love them every day like if it might be the last day they might be with you , hold them in your arms and tell them how much you love them , teach them the best way you can , in Gods way of life , so that when God also calls for all of us and our family's , we can all be together with our loves ones in Heaven . Bird I love you sooooo much and I miss you sooooo much , ask God to keep us strong today and to keep us safe, Love Dad    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

may I say god bless your family and sorry for your loss but he's heavens GAIN!


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2010, 12:46 PM~18653213
> *To My Son Bird ...............  Bird today marks the second year that God called for you , I cant tell you how much I miss you today       ,  it tears my heart apart that you are not here with your two son's. I wish I had the perfect words today to say to mom and your two brothers and your sister ,but I dont , I just tell them that you think about us every day , like we think of you , only thing is when we think about you , we get sad and we cry cause we all miss you alot , I tell them that you think about us every day also , but when you think about us you smile cause where you are at every day is a good day and every day is a happy day cause that is what Heaven is all about  , I cant wait for God to call for me , cause I know thats when I will see you again , and what better place to see you that in Heaven , I know that when God also calls for your two sons , no matter how old they are and how different they look from the last time you saw them , you will know who they both are , cause that is how Heaven is. To all the fathers here on Layitlow ,no matter how young or how old your kids might be , love them every day like if it might be the last day they might be with you , hold them in your arms and tell them how much you love them , teach them the best way you can , in Gods way of life , so that when God also calls for all of us and our family's , we can all be together with our loves ones in Heaven . Bird I love you sooooo much and I miss you sooooo much , ask God to keep us strong today and to keep us safe, Love Dad        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


wow that was soo awsome filled with the spirit! amen!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2010, 02:46 PM~18653213
> *To My Son Bird ...............  Bird today marks the second year that God called for you , I cant tell you how much I miss you today       ,  it tears my heart apart that you are not here with your two son's. I wish I had the perfect words today to say to mom and your two brothers and your sister ,but I dont , I just tell them that you think about us every day , like we think of you , only thing is when we think about you , we get sad and we cry cause we all miss you alot , I tell them that you think about us every day also , but when you think about us you smile cause where you are at every day is a good day and every day is a happy day cause that is what Heaven is all about  , I cant wait for God to call for me , cause I know thats when I will see you again , and what better place to see you that in Heaven , I know that when God also calls for your two sons , no matter how old they are and how different they look from the last time you saw them , you will know who they both are , cause that is how Heaven is. To all the fathers here on Layitlow ,no matter how young or how old your kids might be , love them every day like if it might be the last day they might be with you , hold them in your arms and tell them how much you love them , teach them the best way you can , in Gods way of life , so that when God also calls for all of us and our family's , we can all be together with our loves ones in Heaven . Bird I love you sooooo much and I miss you sooooo much , ask God to keep us strong today and to keep us safe, Love Dad        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


that realy moved me bro my heart and prayers go out to your son and his boys as well as your fam


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2010, 01:46 PM~18653213
> *To My Son Bird ...............  Bird today marks the second year that God called for you , I cant tell you how much I miss you today       ,  it tears my heart apart that you are not here with your two son's. I wish I had the perfect words today to say to mom and your two brothers and your sister ,but I dont , I just tell them that you think about us every day , like we think of you , only thing is when we think about you , we get sad and we cry cause we all miss you alot , I tell them that you think about us every day also , but when you think about us you smile cause where you are at every day is a good day and every day is a happy day cause that is what Heaven is all about  , I cant wait for God to call for me , cause I know thats when I will see you again , and what better place to see you that in Heaven , I know that when God also calls for your two sons , no matter how old they are and how different they look from the last time you saw them , you will know who they both are , cause that is how Heaven is. To all the fathers here on Layitlow ,no matter how young or how old your kids might be , love them every day like if it might be the last day they might be with you , hold them in your arms and tell them how much you love them , teach them the best way you can , in Gods way of life , so that when God also calls for all of us and our family's , we can all be together with our loves ones in Heaven . Bird I love you sooooo much and I miss you sooooo much , ask God to keep us strong today and to keep us safe, Love Dad        :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel:  .....SEE U IN VEGAS SERGIO..........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thanx all for all the support*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Our condolences to you and your family, we will pray for Sergio. May he RIP.


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

the LAY M LOW FAM sends there prays to you and your fam sorry for your lost


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

R.I.P. Sergio :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:angel: LOVE FROM DA LOPES FAMILIA N FRESNO CALI


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

SRY FOR UR LOSS SERGIO. OUR CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FROM THE IMPRESSIVE FAMILY. :angel:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sergio you know our hearts and our prayers are with you and the family! May everyday that passes God bring you peace and acceptance :angel: May he be Riding In Paradise!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To my son Bird ............... today is our son's Birthday ,Sergio "Little Bird" he is 3 today , it hurts me that you are not here with us , I know that you are thinking about him today , but you dont hurt hurt cause in Heaven there is no hurt or sadness , when God does call for your son , no matter how old he is and no matter how different he might look from the last time you saw him , you will know who he is , cause God is good you can count on all of us to do the best we can to raise your two son's , we ALL Miss You Very Much And Cant Wait To See You Again ,.................. Love Dad*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

R.I.P Bird :angel: 

Happy B-Day Little Bird!


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 11 2010, 08:25 PM~18787434
> *To my son Bird ...............  today is our son's Birthday ,Sergio "Little Bird"  he is 3 today , it hurts me that you are not here with us , I know that you are thinking about him today , but you dont hurt hurt cause in Heaven there is no hurt or sadness , when God does call for your son , no matter how old he is and no matter how different he might look from the last time you saw him , you will know who he is , cause God is good you can count on all of us to do the best we can to raise your two son's , we ALL Miss You Very Much And Cant Wait To See You Again ,..................  Love Dad       :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILY :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*To My Son Bird ........... Bird we are thinking about you as we always do , from all of us , Have A Happy Halloween In Heaven ,Love Dad *    :wave: :wave: :wave: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving To My Son Bird*    :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LIVELAUGHLOVE408 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 9 2010, 05:37 PM~18268283
> *when my son's where younger we use to go fishing ALOT , and i mean ALOT , we go fresh water fishing and salt water fishing , one year we went fishing every weekend , when his son was born , he would always say ,"I cant wait to take my son fishing" , Bird did not get to take him fishing  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: , so my son Nicholas and I took my grandson fishing this weekend , my grandson caught 4 catfish , he had a BLAST , it breaks my heart that Bird is not here with us to share the moment with us but im sure he is watching from up above  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel: I cant wait to take my grandson fishing in the ocean , salt water fishing is the BEST , the first fish my grandson caught , i could not stop thinking about my son Bird , once my other grandson gets a little older , i be taking both with me to go fishing , I cant wait for that day       Im sure Bird is very proud of my grandson
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR GRANDSON IS SO LUCKY TO BE ABLE TO SHARE WITH YOU, WHAT YOU SHARED WITH HIS DADDY.. SHARING THESE MOMENTS WITH HIM WILL SHOW HIM HOW HAPPY HIS DADDY WAS AND HOW HIS DADDY WANTED TO SHARE THE SAME KIND OF MOMENTS WITH HIM. GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA
:thumbsup: :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You know my prayers are with you Sergio, eventhough you're a Raider fan. I told you I lost my mom while I was in prison this time and couldn't come home for the funeral, you were there to see your son off. Say hello to Jackie for me.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Wishing My Son Bird A Merry Christmas* :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Happy New Years To My Son Bird* :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 2 2011, 01:24 AM~19479659
> *Happy New Years To My Son Bird :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*got some ink work done* :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 22 2011, 04:22 PM~19668519
> *got some ink work done :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619CHEVY (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 26 2008, 04:57 PM~11709831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep your heads up family and remember, some day we will all be 2gether in heaven!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## duceslife (Jan 14, 2010)

Rest In peace


----------



## japy (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry for the loss and thank God for the time he had given him to you,May you be comforted and his soul rest in peace, Live to love to the fullest because life is short.


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS..... MAY HE REST IN PEACE............


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*like to wish my son Bird a Happy Birthday .............. dont have the right words today to wish you a Happy Birthday , i can only imagine what it would be like having a Birthday in Heaven what would be like , cause that is what you are having today , son I miss you so much. We all think about you , and miss you so much , only God knows why he call for you so soon , i cant wait for the day that God also calls for me home , I now try my best to live a better life in God's way , so that when God does call for me , I also will be in Heaven , cause thats is where we well meet again , I know that you also are thinking about all of us today. Ask God to bless us and to keep us all safe and in peace , Happy Birthday my son Bird...................... Love Dad* :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:      :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 22 2011, 01:57 PM~20397428
> *like to wish my son Bird a Happy Birthday ..............  dont have the right words today to wish you a Happy Birthday , i can only imagine what it would be like having a Birthday in Heaven what would be like , cause that is what you are having today , son I miss you so much. We all think about you , and miss you so much , only God knows why he call for you so soon , i cant wait for the day that God also calls for me home , I now try my best to live a better life in God's way , so that when God does call for me , I also will be in Heaven , cause thats is where we well meet again , I know that you also are thinking about all of us today. Ask God to bless us and to keep us all safe and in peace , Happy Birthday my son Bird...................... Love Dad  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:            :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------

